# allgemeine Umsteiger Fragen zu Gentoo

## jeykey

Hallo, ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken Gentoo auf meinem Computer zu testen, allerdings hab ich noch einige Fragen.

1. Ist upstart mit Gentoo benutzbar und wird der Bootprozess auch wirklich beschleunigt?

2. Gibt es genauso viele Pakete für Gentoo wie für Ubuntu? Oder stellt jede Source ein Paket dar?

3. Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

4. Ist portage wirklich so schlecht geschrieben?

5. Benutzt gentoo immer noch das alte Sys-V-init?

6. Hat Gentoo Zukunft?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Ist upstart mit Gentoo benutzbar und wird der Bootprozess auch wirklich beschleunigt? 

 

Das brauchst du nicht. Parallel Startup und gut ist. Wenn dus dann noch schneller willst, kannste Baselayout2 und openrc nehmen.

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es genauso viele Pakete für Gentoo wie für Ubuntu? Oder stellt jede Source ein Paket dar?
> 
> 

 

Ich hab noch kaum Pakete gefunden die Ubuntu hat, Gentoo aber nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Was sind eure Erfahrungen? 

 

Egal ob Server oder Desktop, immer schnell und stabil. Gut konfigurierbar. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ist portage wirklich so schlecht geschrieben? 

 

Was soll da schlecht sein? Woher hast du das? Das funktioniert alles prima und zuverlässig.

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Benutzt gentoo immer noch das alte Sys-V-init? 

 

Dieses Init benutzt gentoo. Du kannst aber auch minit oder was anderes nehmen wenn du das unbedingt willst. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer

```

[I] sys-apps/sysvinit

     Available versions:  2.86-r10 2.87-r3 {ibm kernel_FreeBSD selinux static}

     Installed versions:  2.87-r3(15:24:45 09.01.2010)(-ibm -kernel_FreeBSD -selinux -static)

     Homepage:            http://freshmeat.net/projects/sysvinit/

     Description:         /sbin/init - parent of all processes

```

 *Quote:*   

> 6. Hat Gentoo Zukunft?

 

Warum soll es das nicht haben.

Sebastian

----------

## furanku

Zu 1. Prinzipiell kannst Du jedes Initsystem unter Gentoo benutzen, Gentoo selber setzt allerdings auf OpenRC, von daher wäre für Upstart eine andere Distibution wohl die bessere Wahl.

Zu 2. Es gibt sicher ähnlich viele Pakete für Gentoo wie für Ubuntu, was jedoch nicht heißt, daß es für jedes Ubuntu .deb ein Gentoo Ebuild gibt und andersherum. Grundsätzlich entspricht einem Projekt, welches man als Source herunterladen kann ein Ebuild, wobei im Falle sehr großer Pakte wie z.B. KDE die Gentoo Entwickler diese teilweise in kleinere Einzelpakete zerlegen, die man unabhängig installieren kann (sog. "Split Ebuilds").

Zu 3. Gentoo hat den Vorteil über die USE Flags sehr fein anpassbar zu sein und durch die "rolling Updates" entfällt die Notwendigkeit das ganze System, wie bei anderen Distributionen, neu aufzusetzen. Diese Vorteile erkauft man sich durch gelegentliche Konflikte bei der Installation einzelner Pakete oder manueller Nacharbeit bei Versionswechseln zentraler Pakete, wie z.B. des X Servers. Die meisten hier würden aber sagen, daß man dadurch auch viel über den Aufbau eines Linux Systems lernt und man genau das bekommt was man will. Geschwindigkeitsmäßig gibt es (durch optimierte Compilerflags) in den allermeisten Fällen nur marginale Vorteile (wenige Prozent) gegenüber anderen Distributionen, auch dort arbeiten schließlich keine Idioten und so viel kann man meist aus dem Compiler nicht herausquetschen  :Wink: 

Zu 4. Wer sagt das?

Zu 5. Du scheinst sehr am Init System interessiert zu sein. Willst Du nicht lieber konkretere Fragen in einem eigenen Thread dazu stellen?

Zu 6. Wie jedes Open Source Projekt hängt die Zukunft von der Beteiligung ab. Nach dem Gentoo Hype vor ein paar Jahren ging diese natürlich zurück. Gentoo hat seit dem wie andere Projekte auch "Ups und Downs" entwickelt sich aber kontinuierlich weiter. Momentan ist Gentoo gerade etwas hinter die "Bleeding Edge" zurückgefallen, Projekte wie Plymouth, Nouveau oder das Ersetzen von HAL durch udev & Co. werden eher bei anderen Distributionen durch frühzeitigen Einsatz in der Standardkonfiguration vorangetrieben. Gentoo ist aber nicht "veraltet", nur momentan diesbezüglich in der Standardkonfiguration etwas "konservativer". Du kannst allerdings durch den Einsatz sogenannter "Overlays" (entspr. externen Repositories bei anderen Distributionen) Dir auch experimentellere Pakete, die vermutlich in den nächsten Monaten zum Standard werden, jetzt schon installieren. Natürlich nimmst Du dabei in Kauf, daß auch mal etwas nicht funktioniert.Last edited by furanku on Mon Mar 01, 2010 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jeykey

danke schön für die guten Antworten  :Smile: 

zu 4: Hab ich mal in einem X-beliebigen Forum gelesen, da stand portage sei schrecklich zusammengewürfelt programmiert. Scheint nonsense zu sein

zur letzten Frage: Man weiß ja nie  :Wink: 

das gentoo nicht ganz bleeding edge ist find ich auch ganz positiv...

Ich glaub ich nehm mir am Wochenende mal die Zeit und versuch mein Glück ^^

----------

## papahuhn

 *jeykey wrote:*   

> danke schön für die guten Antworten 
> 
> zu 4: Hab ich mal in einem X-beliebigen Forum gelesen, da stand portage sei schrecklich zusammengewürfelt programmiert. Scheint nonsense zu sein
> 
> 

 

Nun, ein Körnchen Wahrheit ist da sicherlich drin. Zitat Paludis, einer Alternative zu Portage:

 *Quote:*   

> The Portage codebase is too broken to be fixed. It is a huge mess of spaghetti procedural code with no underlying design. It relies upon weird quirks in its own behaviour all over the place, so any change is liable to cause huge breakage in seemingly unrelated areas. It is almost entirely undocumented, and the internal names are perverse and often do not reflect what the code now does.

 

----------

## Max Steel

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Nun, ein Körnchen Wahrheit ist da sicherlich drin. Zitat Paludis, einer Alternative zu Portage:
> 
>  *Quote:*   The Portage codebase is too broken to be fixed. It is a huge mess of spaghetti procedural code with no underlying design. It relies upon weird quirks in its own behaviour all over the place, so any change is liable to cause huge breakage in seemingly unrelated areas. It is almost entirely undocumented, and the internal names are perverse and often do not reflect what the code now does. 

 

Sicherlich. Soviel ich weiß gibt es seit 2.2 teilweise meu aufgesetzten Code (hab ich gehört   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## few

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *papahuhn wrote:*   Nun, ein Körnchen Wahrheit ist da sicherlich drin. Zitat Paludis, einer Alternative zu Portage:
> 
>  *Quote:*   The Portage codebase is too broken to be fixed. It is a huge mess of spaghetti procedural code with no underlying design. It relies upon weird quirks in its own behaviour all over the place, so any change is liable to cause huge breakage in seemingly unrelated areas. It is almost entirely undocumented, and the internal names are perverse and often do not reflect what the code now does.  
> 
> Sicherlich. Soviel ich weiß gibt es seit 2.2 teilweise meu aufgesetzten Code (hab ich gehört   )

 

Nein gibt es nicht. 

Als jemand der selbst Patches für Portage geschrieben hat: Der Code ist wirklich nicht der Tollste, aber wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg...

----------

## schachti

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

>  *jeykey wrote:*   danke schön für die guten Antworten 
> 
> zu 4: Hab ich mal in einem X-beliebigen Forum gelesen, da stand portage sei schrecklich zusammengewürfelt programmiert. Scheint nonsense zu sein
> 
>  
> ...

 

Na zum einen muss man es ja rechtfertigen, dass man einen Ersatz für etwas schreibt, das es schon gibt, zum anderen ist es für den Anwender erstmal wichtig, dass die Software, die er nutzt, funktioniert, und nicht, dass der Code besonders schön ist.   :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> zum anderen ist es für den Anwender erstmal wichtig, dass die Software, die er nutzt, funktioniert, und nicht, dass der Code besonders schön ist.  

 

Den Anwender interessiert es aber sehrwohl, ob es die Software gestattet, ohne großem Aufwand neue Features hinzuzufügen, ohne anderen Funktionen ein Bein zu stellen - und natürlich alles zeitnah  :Wink: 

Und da ist ein von Grund auf gut gestaltetes Stück Software Gold wert!

----------

## mv

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Zitat Paludis, einer Alternative zu Portage

 

Bei solchen Zitaten muss man aber auch wissen, dass da sehr persönliche Animositäten zwischen einigen Entwicklern dahinterstecken.

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   zum anderen ist es für den Anwender erstmal wichtig, dass die Software, die er nutzt, funktioniert, und nicht, dass der Code besonders schön ist.   
> 
> Den Anwender interessiert es aber sehrwohl, ob es die Software gestattet, ohne großem Aufwand neue Features hinzuzufügen, ohne anderen Funktionen ein Bein zu stellen - und natürlich alles zeitnah 
> 
> Und da ist ein von Grund auf gut gestaltetes Stück Software Gold wert!

 

Ist schon richtig, aber eher zweitrangig. Solange die Entwickler noch durch den Code blicken und es schaffen Bugs zu beheben und das Programm vernünftig weiter zu entwickeln, soll es mir als Anwender eher wurscht sein wie verknüddelt der Code ist. Aber eine kleine Konkurrenz ist nie verkehrt und Ansporn es besser zu machen oder zumindest gleich zu ziehen.

----------

